# Shelf life of a can of opened tuna



## pengyou (Nov 9, 2013)

I can buy a large can of tune here that will keep me fed for about 3 weeks, based on my usual diet.  If I buy the large can, the cost is 60% of what 3 weeks of small cans would be but I am not sure if the tuna will last 3 weeks in the fridge.  It is packed in "spring" water.  Can tuna be frozen?  Also, I have a seal a meal thing - can I open a can and then seal it into day size pouches?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes you can freeze canned tuna. I've done it before. Your seal-a-meal thing would be perfect.


----------



## Addie (Nov 9, 2013)

pengyou said:


> I can buy a large can of tune here that will keep me fed for about 3 weeks, based on my usual diet.  If I buy the large can, the cost is 60% of what 3 weeks of small cans would be but I am not sure if the tuna will last 3 weeks in the fridge.  It is packed in "spring" water.  Can tuna be frozen?  Also, I have a seal a meal thing - can I open a can and then seal it into day size pouches?



I would go for the seal a meal option. Drain all liquid and pat dry first. Can it be frozen? Seal a couple of spoonfuls, then place in the freezer. Do a taste test a couple of days later.


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't see any safety problems associated with freezing tuna.  If you don't like the thawed texture, lesson learned.


----------



## pengyou (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks!  I will give it a try.


----------



## cave76 (Nov 19, 2013)

Q: Can canned tuna be stored after it has been opened?
From:Canned Tuna FAQ - Canned Tuna

I, personally, would opt for no more than 2 days.


A: Once your canned tuna has been opened it must be kept in a refrigerator if you did not eat all of it.  If wrapped properly and stored in your fridge it should last for around three days.  If you want to increase this time period you could put the tuna in a freezer bag and store it in the freezer for later consumption within a few months.  As with any seafood products you must not leave your canned tuna for an extended time period at room temperature.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2013)

Sometimes I open a can of tuna for Shreddy, my cat. I try to use it up in 2 days so it doesn't start to smell funny.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

If I had a larger can of tuna, the first thing I would make sure is to take it out of the can and transfer it into glass or plastic container. It was not mentioned in the post if you did this or not.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2013)

I have learned the tuna packed in olive oil is the very best for my taste buds.
But it s very hard to find in the US it seems.

I too would never consider opening a can of tuna and expect to eat from that can for three weeks.
No matter what you do with it.
Buy small cans and eat it up right away.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have learned the tuna packed in olive oil is the very best for my taste buds.
> But it s very hard to find in the US it seems.
> 
> I too would never consider opening a can of tuna and expect to eat from that can for three weeks.
> ...


 
Tuna packed in olive oil is the only way I'll eat canned, period. Try Italian markets.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I try to use it up in 2 days so it doesn't start to smell funny.


 
The tuna, or the cat?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The tuna, or the cat?


Tuna breath is much better than cat food breath.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> *I have learned the tuna packed in olive oil is the very best for my taste buds. But it s very hard to find in the US it seems.*
> 
> I too would never consider opening a can of tuna and expect to eat from that can for three weeks. No matter what you do with it. Buy small cans and eat it up right away.



Buy a small piece of fresh tuna. Sauté' in olive oil until fully cooked. Marinate it overnight in olive oil. Make sure it is covered in the oil. Pierce several times with a sharp knife or tines of a fork to allow the oil to penetrate. Next day drain and use as you usually would. You won't believe the difference from canned tuna packed in olive oil. Canned tuna is steamed first, then canned with the oil added last.


----------



## pengyou (Nov 21, 2013)

Good advice...reminds me of the saying, you can tunea piano but you can't tuna fish


----------



## cave76 (Nov 21, 2013)

pengyou said:


> Good advice...reminds me of the saying, you can tunea piano but you can't tuna fish





Off topic---- but in the same vein:

You can pet a cat
You can pet a dog
But you can't Petaluma

Only people from Sonoma County in CA will catch that.

(ducking and running!)


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2013)

Addie said:


> Buy a small piece of fresh tuna. ...



eh, I wish there was tuna to buy here. I love it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Try Italian markets.



I'm in SC.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> I'm in SC.



Everything is available online: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...pack&rh=n:16310101,k:canned+tuna+in+oil+-pack


----------



## pengyou (Nov 23, 2013)

Freezing tuna...will oil packed tuna survive better than water packed?  There is still likely to be a little bit of either water or oil in the tuna, no matter how much I try to squeeze it out.  Let me clarify...by survive I mean, will maintain more of its original texture.


----------



## Addie (Nov 23, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> eh, I wish there was tuna to buy here. I love it.



Not even in your deli department?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 1, 2013)

This one of the things that I do not have to buy in kosher department, if the fish has skin, and visible scales. Unfortunately all tuna that is sold in the store here comes completely cleaned.


----------



## Addie (Dec 1, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> This one of the things that I do not have to buy in kosher department, if the fish has skin, and visible scales. Unfortunately all tuna that is sold in the store here comes completely cleaned.



So you are expected to clean and scale it yourself?


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 1, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> This one of the things that I do not have to buy in kosher department, if the fish has skin, and visible scales. Unfortunately all tuna that is sold in the store here comes completely cleaned.


 I have only limited knowledge of kosher rules but I'm confused about why tuna is not kosher in the US because it's sold without its skin and scales,  if it's kosher if _is_ sold with its skin and scales. That's if I've understood properly what you wrote.


----------



## Addie (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I can answer that.

The fish may have been processed in an area where pork or other meat product was handled. "Kosher not only applies to the food, but the equipment also. A knife used to cut up kosher beef, may not be used to cut up a dairy product such as cheese. Macaroni and cheese may not be cooked in a pan that is used to cook beef. Am I right Charlie?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, if there is skin and scales, you know for sure that the fish has skin and scales. If it's all gone, you are relying on the companies honesty. I think skin and scales are a requirement for a fish type to be kosher.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I have only limited knowledge of kosher rules but I'm confused about why tuna is not kosher in the US because it's sold without its skin and scales, if it's kosher if is sold with its skin and scales. That's if I've understood properly what you wrote.



In some cases, the answer is, it depends on the family's beliefs because different rabbis interpret some of the laws differently and some households are more strict than others.

The Torah does not explain why - it simply says that only fish with visible fins and scales are kosher.

Addie, leaving  fins and scales on doesn't guarantee that the head was not cut off with a non-kosher knife. I have only ever heard that meat and dairy must be processed and cooked with separate utensils, not meat and fish.

This site has good information: http://m.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/1182104/jewish/All-About-Kosher-Fish.htm


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Well, if there is skin and scales, you know for sure that the fish has skin and scales. If it's all gone, you are relying on the companies honesty. I think skin and scales are a requirement for a fish type to be kosher.



I'll go with this answer. It t perfectly discribes the situation.


----------

